# After being spayed...



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

So Vala was spayed this morning. She's _thrilled_ with me. When the nurse (are they nurses at a vet's office? Or something else?) brought her out, she was hissing and growling at him. I've never heard her hiss or growl before. But she quieted down when she saw me. Aw. Now she's just sleeping it off. Which is good, I was afraid she was going to be one of those kittens that immediately wants to run around and ends up pulling stitches. 

Anyway, what I wanted to ask, is it usual for cats to suddenly have hips that stick out a lot more after being spayed? I mean, obviously it's not her bones that got bigger, her abdomen, right in front of her back haunches, is caved in a bit, which makes sense I guess since they just removed internal organs, basically. So I assume it's normal. It's just not something I really thought would happen, so it sort of freaked me out at first. She suddenly looks so skinny and underfed!


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd edit the OP, but I can't, so, here, have some pics:


















That's normal?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

It may be the stitches are pulling the skin tighter. Plus some organs have been removed so there is less weight now.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe that is normal due to kitties not eating/drinking prior to the surgery and then not eating/drinking while at the clinic due to fear of the strange surroundings. Some clinics also may not administer sub-q fluids during surgery. As she re-hydrates, she will fill out.


----------



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

The organs that are removed are very thin, maybe the size of yarn. Unless she was in heat, in which case they are a little biggger...like chunky yarn. Either way, not enough to be visible from the outside. And the stitches are just bringing skin together that was together before. There is not enough tension to be pulling her outsides out of shape. I agree it is probably the result of not eating/drinking. If it does not reverse in a few days, ask your vet about it. (As long as she is behaving normally otherwise.)

If she was spayed and sent right home, she may be in some pain and holding herself differently. Did they send you home with pain meds? Or give her something at the hospital that should still be in effect? I much prefer to see cats (and dogs) stay at the vets at least one night, so they can be monitored and do not move around much for a while. Injectable pain meds are more likely to be given as well.

(And animals nurses might be veterinary technicians if they have had formal training, or simply animal care assistants if trained on the job...depends on your state.)


----------



## vabird (Sep 26, 2007)

The person who brought out your cat would be a veterinary technician if they are credentialed or a veterinary assistant or animal assistant if they are not. It is improper to call them a nurse. 
Depending on the state, the credentials a veterinary technician has may label them as an Animal Health Technician, a Licensed Veterinary Technician, or a Credential Veterinary Technician.


----------

